

Ask HN: Information Architecture books - bgnm2000

Hey guys,<p>I'm the UI designer at the company I'm working for - and we have no IA people, so naturally this is thrust upon me. Any book recommendations?
======
timf
I am not an IA expert at all, but I have read the following book and learned a
lot.

[http://www.amazon.com/Information-Architecture-World-Wide-
We...](http://www.amazon.com/Information-Architecture-World-Wide-
Web/dp/0596527349/ref=tmm_pap_title_0/177-9996371-8278236)

